
Interactive model of the hyperbolic plane - mathgenius
https://www.math.univ-toulouse.fr/~cheritat/AppletsDivers/Escher/
======
mathgenius
This is from mathoverflow:
[https://mathoverflow.net/a/249936/39775](https://mathoverflow.net/a/249936/39775)

